# décalqué (épuisé, fatigué à l'extrême)



## Jocaste

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous utilisent le mot "*décalqué*" dans le sens de "épuisé, extrêmement fatigué" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## xmarabout

Jamais.

Il n'y aurait pas confusion avec "claqué" ? qui est couramment utilisé pour dire extrêmement fatigué


----------



## Nanon

Si, j'ai entendu cette expression chez plusieurs personnes (pour plus de détails : France, région parisienne, adultes en activité mais je me demande si des plus jeunes ne diraient pas ça).
Ce mot m'évoque aussi une éventuelle confusion avec "décalé" (décalage horaire).


----------



## Me-K

Sur la région parisienne, ça s'entend chez des jeunes de tous milieux, mais moi je n'avais jamais entendu. _Claqué_ se dit beaucoup plus.


----------



## Carpe.diem31

Pour ma part (région toulousaine) j'entends ça très souvent chez les jeunes. Par contre, il me semble qu'il s'agit d'une expression assez familière, à ne pas utiliser en toute situation...!


----------



## matinho

Expression familière équivalente de "déglingué" "calciné" "épuisé" "claqué" "froissé"


----------



## Quétaine

J'entends plus souvent simplement ''épuisé'', ''fatigué'', ''crevé'', et ''vidé''. En écriture, ce serait différent, bien entendu!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, ça se dit et ça s'entend, mais ça s'écrit peu, je pense.

Je ne le dis pas personnellement, mais je l'ai toujours compris comme "ce que tu as en face de toi, ce n'est pas moi, c'est juste mon ombre, mon enveloppe physique sans cerveau".

(Se dit aussi pour drogué)


----------



## Me-K

C'est certainement en ce sens-là, oui. C'est presque la naissance d'une nouvelle langue, parce qu'il y a seulement cinquante ans une telle image de nous serait pas venue.


----------



## Jocaste

Non non, aucune confusion avec un autre mot.

Ne vivant pas en France actuellement, j'ai eu un énorme doute au moment d'utiliser ce mot mais je suis heureuse de voir que je n'ai pas encore perdu tout mon français !

Merci à tous

J'aime beaucoup la définition de Punky !


----------



## petiteanglaise1

Je suis anglaise mais j'habite en France (Brive-la-Gaillarde) en ce moment - plusieurs personnes m'ont dit 'je suis décalqué', et les deux fois que je l'ai utilisé tout le monde était assez impressioné que j'avais sorti un mot comme ça... donc je dirait qu'il est un peu "slang" mais assez en courant en ce moment dans ce région !!


----------



## putakli

Je ne connaissais pas le mot, mais je le trouve excellent.


----------



## PatriceD

L'ai souvent entendu dans le sens de "j'ai vraiment trop bu"... et utilisé pour dire : je prendrais bien un petit remontant ! ;-)


----------



## Hugh_

Si, si, ça se dit. Je pense même qu'il m'arrive de le dire! En revanche, il est vrai que c'est assez familier. Je remarque une nouveau synonyme: je suis "cramé", les enfants sont "cramés"; ça je ne le dis jamais, je trouve ça vraiment vulgaire!


----------



## xmarabout

_cramé_, dans un sens familier classique signifierait plutôt pour moi _très bronzé_ voire _trop bronzé_


----------



## Chimel

Jamais entendu _décalqué_, pour ma part. Mais pourquoi pas?

_Cramé_, si. Ce n'est pas spécialement vulgaire, à mes yeux, c'est plutôt du jargon sportif (en plus du sens évoqué par Xmarabout): "J'étais cramé dans la dernière côte, je ne parvenais plus à avancer", dira par exemple le cycliste ou le joggeur.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Jocaste,

J'utilise moi-même décalquée de temps en temps.
Dans mon cas (uniquement ?) je l'utilise quand je manque de sommeil. J'ai toujours eu l'image des plis de l'oreiller qui seraient encore incrustés, décalqués sur mon visage...


----------



## Di.solito

Je suis tombé sur cette question 10 ans après le moment où elle a été posée, mais comme je pense connaître la réponse, je vais répondre. L'expression était de l'argot pour exprimer le sentiment d'être si fatigué que l'on a l'impression d'être mort sur le trottoir et que la police a déjà tracé votre corps avec un contour de craie. C'est simplement une exagération de la sensation de fatigue extrême.  Veuillez revoir la photo attaquée.


----------

